# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Niscalo algo toxico

## eldelassetas

Es mi primer intento de subir fotos, y lo hago con una foto antigua. Es un Lactarius torminosus, y se distingue por la "lana" que tiene y por que la "leche" (de ahí lactarius) es blanca.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañero, que quiere decir algo tóxico? son bastante parecido a los níscalos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## eldelassetas

Con los datos esos es muy facil de distinguir, y la intoxicación es según las personas cólicos, diarreas etc, pero tiene mal sabor, por lo que es dificil comerla.

----------


## frfmfrfm

eldelassetas, esto era un decir,


> son bastante parecido a los níscalos.


Respecto a lo tóxico mejor que no sea muy grave.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## santy

A primera vista, son iguales que los níscalos, pero en cuanto los cortas y les das la vuelta se nota enseguida que no son buenos, sobre todo en la leche blanca. Cuando los encuentras, primero te da alegría y luego te cabreas cuando te das cuenta que son malos jejeje. Esta temporada pasada en la sierra de Cuenca, encontré tantos de estos como níscalos, pero aún así, la jornada fue bastante buena.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Azuer

Sí señor, bonitos ejemplares. ¿Había abedules cerca?, lo digo porque _L. torminosus_ crece exclusivamente bajo estos árboles o cerca de ellos.

Hay otras dos especies muy parecidas (que también presentan "barbas") son _Lactarius mairei_ que suele crecer bajo encinas en suelo calcáreo y _L. tesquorum_, que lo hace bajo jaras en suelo ácido.

Como bien habéis dicho ya, L. torminosus provoca trastornos gastrointestinales.

Saludos.

----------

